
Proposal to achieve the “Authentic Political Representation” we dream of - malmonacid
http://www.catchandopoliticos.com/index.php?idioma=2
======
quadrangularis
Amazing concept and the potential here is monumental and positive.

Upon first impression when visiting the homepage..

The site layout is crowded with text and elements. I would suggest adding more
space between some of the elements, and also making the candidate evaluations
not take up 100% of their container's width, adding some space on top and to
the right and left would make it easier to differentiate between different
objects.

Okay, that was enough criticism of the VISUAL aspect of the site, I know this
is much more substantive and aesthetic quality is not the priority so I will
end it here.

I think perhaps a navigation bar for candidate regions/states/countries would
make it easier for constituents to find their candidates.

Awesome website this is high quality stuff.

~~~
malmonacid
Thank you quadrangularis for your feedback. I really appreciate first of all
the concepts and ideas that you wrote down. But also the time that you
invested in understand the concept that I'm trying to deliver with this
proposal. I understand and agree with all your suggestions. Along with them,
the challenge is how to achieve an effective and massively promotion of the
initiative. I really believe that the key for this project and many others is
collaboration. This idea works based on that concept and also the way to carry
it out successfully passes for this same aspect. Thank you so much again for
your contribution.

------
malmonacid
I invite all of you to explore this concrete proposal and I'll greatly
appreciate any feedback. Many thanks in advance.

